# speck fishing friday...its on !!!!



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

friday is going to be 70 degrees...i will be headed to the cove with 2 spinning rods and some mirror lures,,plus a 12 pack...wish me luck,,i will post up the pics of my catch..cause im not going home empty handed !!!!.....fish on !


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

where's the cove?


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

near the hot ditch...gotta walk along the beach and thru the woods to get there...yeah and you gotta put 10 bucks in the drop box also..


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Friday*

I will be fishing friday. I will be in the boat that says Fishy Business Charters on the side of it....Hope you catch a Troutzilla... One day last week we caught 52 in there with 12 citations.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

A 12'er and wetting a line sounds spectacular. Stupid winter making my bay all cold.


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

hey surf rat,,what lures were you using?..and colors....and did you catch them in the cove,or under the bridge?...thanks..fish on!!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Trout*

Mirrolures... color really dosen't matter much it's how you fish them. Fished the cove today but it was SLOW... we caught about 30 fish in the Canal and River...Don't ask too many questions...you know Trout fisherman don't tell secrets...There are still some nice fish in the cove..Not easy to catch but catchable.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Good seeing you today surf rat...I'll give ya a shout tomorrow. No monsters but there were some scratches around.


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks...yeah i forgot,,mums the word!....fish on!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Nice lil meaty trout ya got there Mr. Specks.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

There's been a great bite over there every night in the ditch /main river area, and for some reason you don't never see a soul over there after sun down. I guess people think the only time you can catch a trout is in the day time... 

We have had about 55 citations on our last 3 trips, go figure. Main 2 fish catchers have been the black/silver/white 17mr Mirrorlure and the 27mr in the same color . Gotta use scent of some kind on these hard plastics to cover your scent. A close runner up has been the new 4 inch Berkley ripple mullet in the morning glory color with a chartreuse 3/8 ounce jig head. Enjoy. Night time is the right time!!


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Smittroc said:


> Nice lil meaty trout ya got there Mr. Specks.


Meaty yet released to spawn in the Spring


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

fishnimpossible said:


> near the hot ditch...gotta walk along the beach and thru the woods to get there...yeah and you gotta put 10 bucks in the drop box also..


unless things have changed in the past few weeks its $5 and you have to call a head and get registered so they can give you a little card to put on your dash other wise they will tow you.

at least that is what the lady in the office told me.


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah its been 10 bucks....but im there tomorrow morning.....i can just taste the trout now!!! fish on!!


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

fishnimpossible said:


> yeah its been 10 bucks....but im there tomorrow morning.....i can just taste the trout now!!! fish on!!


You sound hungry. Do you like the taste of PCBs ? I can just taste the trout now:--|:--| Really?


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

there are pcb's everywhere..small amounts in fish..some times large amounts...sewer run offs in our bays and lakes too.beside everything is harmful...do you drink,or smoke,do you use a microwave??..oh yeah and im sure you dont wear gloves to touch your lead sinkers do you?...IF IT SMELLS LIKE FISH...EAT IT...!!!...i wont mess with anything with open soars though..i remember a few years back when the stripers were showing up with them...yukk..i just cut my line off....fish on!!!


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

fishnimpossible said:


> there are pcb's everywhere..small amounts in fish..some times large amounts...sewer run offs in our bays and lakes too.beside everything is harmful...do you drink,or smoke,do you use a microwave??..oh yeah and im sure you dont wear gloves to touch your lead sinkers do you?...IF IT SMELLS LIKE FISH...EAT IT...!!!...i wont mess with anything with open soars though..i remember a few years back when the stripers were showing up with them...yukk..i just cut my line off....fish on!!!


Don't drink don't smoke what do you do? Might as well eat a plate of mud:--| JMHO.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I wouldn't eat anything out of those waters.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Out Sick said:


> I wouldn't eat anything out of those waters.


This guy is funny , fish on!!! I love it.:fishing::beer:opcorn:


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

is that why your name is "out sick"...lol.....have you ever eaten anything from there?


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

blakester do you eat any fish or just cand r only?


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

If you wanna eat it, just eat it. But by the way these guys are talking it doesn't sound like a good idea. But idk i never fished there. Good luck tomorrow
James


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

im not scared...like i said if it smells like fish...EAT IT ...lol....on another note, my daddy always said,dont trust anything that bleeds for 7 days straight and doesnt die....lol,,


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

fishnimpossible said:


> blakester do you eat any fish or just cand r only?


Well some of my customers eat em sometimes. I have yet to see anybody turn into avatar. They have a weird smell in there , really strong odor. They leave like a black slime coat in the cooler? I like seafood , but if it was my choice I would go eat a steak. MOOOOO.


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

fishnimpossible said:


> im not scared...like i said if it smells like fish...EAT IT ...lol....on another note, my daddy always said,dont trust anything that bleeds for 7 days straight and doesnt die....lol,,


lmao ill have to tell the wife that one!


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for explaining it to me..black slime and odor dont sound good at all...i have eaten some very tasty trout,but not like that....something to ponder.......i thought the trout migrate out of thier into the bays/ocean.....we will see though...if anything,,,,catch and release baby!...fish on!!!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

blakester said:


> 55 citations on our last 3 trips,


damn dude


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Ha*



chris storrs said:


> damn dude


Nothing to it cuz when there's nobody around for miles and its just you and the fish. Nothing else matters at that point.:fishing:


----------



## carl0512 (Jul 17, 2007)

Can someone tell me exactly where the "cove" is? You guys are talking about getting a pass from Va Power? I love trout fishing, enjoy fishing at Kiptopeake at night with a finess minnow, works great!. Im in Richmond and would love to fish at the cove. Do you know the number to call to get the pass? 
Thanks. My wife is giving me a hard time, cause I havnt taken her fishing in a while.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

WE FISHED IT IN THE KAYAKS TODAY EVEN HAD THE COVE TO OURSELVES FROM 630 - 830 AM, AND ONLY GOT 1 AT 13 3/4 ALL DAY. NEVER SAW THE FIRST ONE PULLED UP ANND IT WAS A SHUTOUT FOR EVERYONE I TALKED TO.WINDY AS HELL TOO. I'LL BE HIDING IN A CREEK TOMORROW FROM THE WIND. HOPE THE PERCH BITE IS BETTER. 1 FISH FOR ME WOULD BE NICE.

I WOULDNT WASTE MY TIME OR MONEY TO FISH THAT PLACE AGAIN ANYTIME SOON. TOO MUCH FISHING PRESSURE. EVERY ONE POSTS ABOUT ALL THESE FISH , BUT NO PCTURES.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

RAYTOGS said:


> WE FISHED IT IN THE KAYAKS TODAY EVEN HAD THE COVE TO OURSELVES FROM 630 - 830 AM, AND ONLY GOT 1 AT 13 3/4 ALL DAY. NEVER SAW THE FIRST ONE PULLED UP ANND IT WAS A SHUTOUT FOR EVERYONE I TALKED TO.WINDY AS HELL TOO. I'LL BE HIDING IN A CREEK TOMORROW FROM THE WIND. HOPE THE PERCH BITE IS BETTER. 1 FISH FOR ME WOULD BE NICE.
> 
> I WOULDNT WASTE MY TIME OR MONEY TO FISH THAT PLACE AGAIN ANYTIME SOON. TOO MUCH FISHING PRESSURE. EVERY ONE POSTS ABOUT ALL THESE FISH , BUT NO PCTURES.


That's because if you really pay attention alot of fish are not caught at the cove sure a few nice ones are . But alot of times you have to find your own spot granted might be CLOSE to the cove but somewhere that hasn't had so much pressure... just My opinion


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Trout*

That's why they call it fishing. Strange place. When they turn on in there it is a diffrent story.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

surf rat said:


> That's why they call it fishing. Strange place. When they turn on in there it is a diffrent story.


I guess I'll choke on my own words and pull the foot out my mouth ...:redface: Surf Rat would definetly know better than me I' ve never caught 50+ citations and Quote "in there" so fish on and good luck:fishing:


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Fishnuttz*

What you said is true...I usually don't fish the Cove or the Discharge. It is best to get away from the crowds.


----------

